# Minden ami Tudomány!



## Progressor (2015 Augusztus 3)

Üdv Nektek!

Ha van valamilyen sajátos elképzelésetek, vagy saját meglátásaitok a Tudomány bármely területén, akkor azt itt megoszthatjátok egymás közt. Örülnék ha sok Kreatív ötlet megosztása kerülne itt fénypontba és ki tudja, ezekkel talán rájöhetünk a Világ működése bizonyos, eddig még vitatott kérdéseire!

Köszöntök Mindenkit!


----------



## Progressor (2015 Augusztus 4)

Mint ismeritek, ha mondjuk (és ez bármire vonatkozhat) a Föld átmérőjét elosztjuk a Föld kerületével, akkor megkaphatjuk a (pi) értéket, ami nem teljesen egy meghatározott érték, mégis minden matematikai egyenletben értelmet ad a Tér és Az Idő meghatározásában, azaz, a matematika találkozik a Valóssággal, de ez nem a teljes Valósság, hanem inkább egy Illúzió pont, vagy egy gondolati pont, ami segítségével bármit kifejezhetünk (például én hogyan látom a másik embert, ami inkább valóságszerű, de az én Világomban egy Illúziókép, mivel az nem én vagyok).
Ezt az értéket én Zero pontnak neveztem el, mivel értékével bármilyen pontot meghatározhatunk…

Ez lenne az Időutazás, vagy Teleportáció eszköze is amit a Tudat segítségével létrehozva bárhová eljuthatunk? Lehetséges, mivel akkor ez már egy képzeletbeli meghatározott érték ami eleve adott, tehát máris elindultál!
-Honnan?
-Már mondtam, a Zero pontról.

Ha a (pi) értéke 0 (nulla), akkor a kiszámítása a végtelenbe nyúlhat, mivel egy pontot viszonyítani a világmindenséghez beleértve a Jelen követését, elég nehéz lenne követni, főleg ha még közben saját életet is akarsz élni (viszont eltudsz rajta indulni, mivel képletesen kivetítetted önmagad elé). Tehát egy saját Elmeszoftver kellene hozzá, hogy megértsd annak jelentőségét.
Viszont ha egy egyenes vonalban gondolkodsz, annak van eleje és van vége, tehát határozott, vagy más néven korlátozottnak kellene lennie.

Ha egy egyén Elméjében lévő összes találkozási Tudatpontokat (a Jelenlegi csomópontok meghatározását Térben és Időben, a Múlt csomópontok meghatározását Térben és Időben és az Eredeti azaz a Teremtési, vagy más szóval Racionális út megtételének csomópontjainak meghatározását Térben és Időben) egy-egy (pi) értékkel helyettesítjük, akkor az 

 lenne, azaz így megkapnánk az egyén Tudatának Jelenlegi meghatározását, de még így sem tudnánk az egyén helyébe lépni, mivel mi csak számolgattunk, de nem tettük meg ezt az utat.

Ha az eddigieket összevetjük, akkor kapunk egy minta Elmét, de az Elme sokkal bonyolultabb kivitelezésű, mivel az képes működni is mint Térben (mint a Föld átmérője illusztrációja), mint Időben (mint a Föld kerülete illusztrációja).


„Ha megtanuljuk a Jelek lényegét és a bennünk lévő kibontakozó képek értelmezését, akkor képesek leszünk jobban átlátni a dolgokat, racionálisabban gondolkodni, ami a legkézenfekvőbb úton visz előrébb mindnyájunkat, (ami egyben visszavezet a helyes útra) de hogy ezeket meglásd, ahhoz tisztelned kell a körülötted lévő dolgokat, mert csak akkor leszel képes értelmezni őket”


*Király Csaba*


Remélem érdekes dologgal tudtam szolgálni!


----------



## nivocontroll (2016 Május 7)

Sziasztok!
Gyakran foglalkoztat néhány kérdés, amire a tudománytól még nem kaptam választ:
1. Azt mondják, hogy a világegyetem végtelen. Jó, de azon túl mi van, és azon ami azon túl van, ott mi van?
2. Hogy van az, hogy a sok milliárd ember közül egyedül én vagyok az aki az én fejemből néz kifelé? Mért pont én vagyok én?
3. Mielőtt megszülettem, azelőtt is volt világegyetem? A halálommal, a világegyetemnek is vége lesz?
4. Biztos, hogy van világegyetem? Lehet, hogy az egész világ, csak a képzeletemben létezik?

Vallásos teóriákat hallottam néhányat, de tudományos, anyagi (materiális) megközelítésből szeretnék válaszokat kapni.
Tudja valaki a választ?


----------



## Csillagözön (2016 Május 7)

nivocontroll írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Gyakran foglalkoztat néhány kérdés, amire a tudománytól még nem kaptam választ:
> 1. Azt mondják, hogy a világegyetem végtelen. Jó, de azon túl mi van, és azon ami azon túl van, ott mi van?
> 2. Hogy van az, hogy a sok milliárd ember közül egyedül én vagyok az aki az én fejemből néz kifelé? Mért pont én vagyok én?
> ...



Ez a videó a négyes pontban feltett kérdésedre próbál választ adni. Nagyon elgondolkodtató... 


​


----------



## Csillagözön (2016 Május 10)

Csillagözön írta:


> Ez a videó a négyes pontban feltett kérdésedre próbál választ adni. Nagyon elgondolkodtató...
> 
> 
> ​


*
".....Tudja valaki a választ.....?"*

Szerintem senki nem tudja, legfeljebb addig lehet elmenni, hogy teremtettek vagyunk, esetleg egy-egy morzsát valaki véletlenül lecsíphet az igazságból....
_
".......Az *erős antropikus elv* azt mondja ki, hogy a fizikai állandók olyan megválasztása, amely lehetővé teszi az emberi értelem megjelenését, valamiféle felsőbb intelligencia meglétét feltételezi. A gyenge antropikus elv pedig azt állítja, hogy a természeti állandók szükségszerűen úgy vannak hangolva, hogy azok lehetővé teszik az emberi értelem megjelenését, azonban nyitva hagyja azt a kérdést, hogy a beállításokat ki vagy mi hajtotta végre. A tudósok egy része azt állítja, hogy az antropikus elv Isten létezésére utal, míg mások azt, hogy ez kifejezetten a multiverzumok létezését bizonyítja....."_​
http://szabadonebredok.info/a-vilag...program-10-jel-hogy-szimulalt-vilagban-elunk/


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Február 23)

Kedveseim, megmentő ötlet: 'csak' 40 fényévnyire van tőlünk az a csillagrendszert, amit most fedeztek fel.
Ez a távolság az űrben gyakorlatilag 'szomszédosnak' fogalmazható, állítja a cikk.
Ezen fent említett csillagrendszer több, Földhöz hasonló planétát feltételez, ahol víz is található, illetve életre alkalmasnak minősíthető. Már csak azon apró gond adódik, h jelen technológiánkkal eljutni oda képtelenség.
Itt a cikk angolul: https://futurism.com/nasa-just-found-a-solar-system-with-7-earth-like-planets/
Illetve azoknak, akik angolul nem, de románul értenek: http://www.risco.ro/suport/tehnologie/nasa-a-descoperit-7-planete-de-dimensiunea-terrei-1158


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Február 23)

Akkor oda "mán" egy kerékpár jó gumikkal sem elég  Meg "köll" tanulni a teleportálástnem árt gyakorolni,és párszor "szétszedni-összerakni" magunkat,mielőtt ekkora útnak nekivágunkna jó csak wiiittzeltem ám...de egyenlőre ez lenne az egyetlen opció


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Február 23)

Tesla látomása a jövőből: a tiszta energia működtette otthonok...
Sokat felfedezett, 'útban volt' a villamossági szolgáltatóknak..
Nem győzöm csodálni munkásságát!
Egy ausztrál férfi megvalósította a környezetkímélő, önfenntartó tiszta energiák technológiáján alapuló lakást, ezáltal 92%-ban csökkentek áramköltségei, s mindez Tesla elvei szerintiek!
A cikk angol nyelven olvasható: https://futurism.com/tesla-has-reduced-electricity-costs-for-homeowners-by-92/


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Február 23)

phoenyx írta:


> Tesla látomása a jövőből: a tiszta energia működtette otthonok...
> Sokat felfedezett, 'útban volt' a villamossági szolgáltatóknak..
> Nem győzöm csodálni munkásságát!
> Egy ausztrál férfi megvalósította a környezetkímélő, önfenntartó tiszta energiák technológiáján alapuló lakást, ezáltal 92%-ban csökkentek áramköltségei, s mindez Tesla elvei szerintiek!
> A cikk angol nyelven olvasható: https://futurism.com/tesla-has-reduced-electricity-costs-for-homeowners-by-92/


Hát ezt majd a tudat tisztulása hozza meg valamikor...ameddig olajérdek stb van...addig sajnos marad a "kosz és sötétség"talán a tudat tisztulása jelképezni és tükrözni fogja a világ és környezetünk tisztulását is...addig sajnos marad a "sötét érdek"


----------



## Csillagözön (2017 Február 23)

TmintTibi írta:


> Hát ezt majd a tudat tisztulása hozza meg valamikor...ameddig olajérdek stb van...addig sajnos marad a "kosz és sötétség"talán a tudat tisztulása jelképezni és tükrözni fogja a világ és környezetünk tisztulását is...addig sajnos marad a "sötét érdek"



Benjamin Robert Rich - a lopakodó "atyja"



​


----------



## Ewoyn (2017 Március 4)

A minap részt vettem egy kiállításon, aminek a neve Független Videojáték kiállítás volt. 
Egy robot-szerű autóra lettem figyelmes a tömegben, ami egy ráerősített persellyel járt körbe, donációt kérve a további fejlesztéshez.
Nagyon ötletes volt 
Remélem a videó így megtekinthető:
https://rumble.com/v33zy6-robot-car-goes-among-ppl-for-ask-a-donation.html


----------



## csucsa (2017 Március 5)

Progressor írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1370093
> 
> 
> Mint ismeritek, ha mondjuk (és ez bármire vonatkozhat) a Föld átmérőjét elosztjuk a Föld kerületével, akkor megkaphatjuk a (pi) értéket, ami nem teljesen egy meghatározott érték, mégis minden matematikai egyenletben értelmet ad a Tér és Az Idő meghatározásában, azaz, a matematika találkozik a Valóssággal, de ez nem a teljes Valósság, hanem inkább egy Illúzió pont, vagy egy gondolati pont, ami segítségével bármit kifejezhetünk (például én hogyan látom a másik embert, ami inkább valóságszerű, de az én Világomban egy Illúziókép, mivel az nem én vagyok).
> ...


Csak annyi lenne az èszrevètel, hogy mivel a föld nem tökèletes kör , az átmèrő èrtèke sem ugyanaz è-d irányban, illetve az egyenlítőnèl...


----------



## vazonosito (2017 Július 17)

nivocontroll írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Gyakran foglalkoztat néhány kérdés, amire a tudománytól még nem kaptam választ:
> 1. Azt mondják, hogy a világegyetem végtelen. Jó, de azon túl mi van, és azon ami azon túl van, ott mi van?
> 2. Hogy van az, hogy a sok milliárd ember közül egyedül én vagyok az aki az én fejemből néz kifelé? Mért pont én vagyok én?
> ...



Jók ezek a kérdések, és a jó kérdések önmagukban is értékesek, válaszok nélkül is. Biztos válaszok ugyanis nincsenek, ez biztos. 
1. Nem mondják, hogy a világegyetem végtelen. Azt mondják, hogy határtalan, de valószínűleg véges (méretű). Persze ha azt kérdezzük, hogy mi lehet a mi kis véges ösrobbantott "gombócunkon" túl, mondjuk 100 milliárd fényévvel északra  akkor az lehet semmi és bármi, még plüssmackó orralyuka is, ugyanis sohasem fogjuk megtudni.
2. Ugyanezt sokan kérdezik és mindnyájan kitüntetettnek érezhetjük magunkat. Vannak kórképek, amikor ez a hozzárendelés nem ilyen egyértelmű, örüljünk, ha ezt nem igazán értjük. Veszélyes vizeken evezel...
"...és most már azt hiszem, hogy nincs igazság,
már azt, hogy minden kép és költemény,
azt, hogy Dsuang Dszi álmodja a lepkét,
a lepke őt és mindhármunkat én."
(Szabó Lőrinc)
3. A legegyszerűbb elmélet az, hogy a valóság objektíven létezik, a személyes tudatunktól függetlenül. Pl. mert más tudatok is vannak, amelyek megfigyelik... De ha nem figyelné meg senki, akkor nincs is?? Ha az utolsó lény is kihal, akkor vége lesz-e a világnak, mert nincs megfigyelő? Ki tudja?
4. Lásd szolipszizmus, hologram-univerzum, stb. _
"Egyszerre mintha feneketlen
Örvényed látnám: végtelen.
Leborulok kétségbeesetten,
Szivem szorul, szédül fejem.
Majd mintha gyóntató oltárnál
Csak hallok még egy gyönge neszt:
"Erről, fiam, ne gondolkozzál;
Jobb lesz neked nem tudni ezt!"
(Vajda János)_


----------



## Warrior Princess (2017 Augusztus 5)

Progressor írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1370093
> 
> 
> Mint ismeritek, ha mondjuk (és ez bármire vonatkozhat) a Föld átmérőjét elosztjuk a Föld kerületével, akkor megkaphatjuk a (pi) értéket, ami nem teljesen egy meghatározott érték, mégis minden matematikai egyenletben értelmet ad a Tér és Az Idő meghatározásában, azaz, a matematika találkozik a Valóssággal, de ez nem a teljes Valósság, hanem inkább egy Illúzió pont, vagy egy gondolati pont, ami segítségével bármit kifejezhetünk (például én hogyan látom a másik embert, ami inkább valóságszerű, de az én Világomban egy Illúziókép, mivel az nem én vagyok).
> ...



Nem mondom, elég furcsa hozzászólás.

A Föld nem szabályos gömb, hanem geoid alakú, így a Föld méreteiből a PI szám nem határozható meg. A PI irracionális szám, ami tökéletesen ismert és bármennyi tizedesjegyig meghatározható különféle rekurzív formulákból. A PI fontos szám, de nincs benne minden egyenletben és nem ad értelmet sem a tér, sem az idő meghatározásának.  A valóságban nincsen sem tér, sem idő, hanem csak ezek együtt, egy új minőségben, amit nem eléggé szerencsésen téridőnek neveznek. A matematika egy speciális tudomány. Nyugodtan mondhatjuk azt, hogy a matematika egy formális rendszer, ami formális nyelvből, következtetési szabályokból és néhány axiómából áll, ahol az axiómák csak a formális nyelv kiválasztott formulái. Ilyen értelemben egy matematikai elmélet nem szól semmiről, a nyelv szimbólumainak nincs olyan értelmű jelentése, hogy valami valóságban létezőre utalnának. A Pitagorasz-tétel sem azért igaz, mert egyezik a fizikai valósággal, hanem azért, mert következik az euklideszi axiómákból. Az is érdekes, hogy a matematikában általában véve értelmetlen az igazság fogalma. Akkor értelmes, ha megadjuk, hogy melyik axióma-rendszerben igaz az állításunk. A matematika tehát nem alkalmazható a valóságra. Érdekes, nemde? Azért van megoldás erre is. A világot fizikai elméletek magyarázzák - próbálják -, s ezek két részből állnak. Egy formális rendszerből, amelyet a matematikából veszünk és ehhez rendszerhez kapcsoljuk a méréseken, kísérleteken alapuló empirikus rendszert.
Az időutazás témája a fizika része és a jelenlegi ismereteink szerint nem lehetséges a múltba utazni. A teleportáció már lehetséges folyamat és elemi részek esetében folynak ilyen kísérletek.

Ha a PI értéke nulla lenne, akkor az a furcsa helyzet állna elő, hogy a kör kerülete elhanyagolhatóan kicsiny a sugarához képest, ilyesmiről azonban nem tud a geometria és persze, nem is kellene számolgatni a PI értékét. 

Az egyenes vonal az euklideszi geometriában végtelenül hosszú. A véges szakasz csak része egy egyenes vonalnak, de annak valóban van kezdő és végpontja, csak nehogy elkezd tanulmányozni Cantor munkásságát, mert úgy jársz, mint ő. 

A többi rész a bejegyzésedben zavaros ezoterika, vagy valami más, hasonló katyvasz. Magad sem érted mit akartál mondani.


----------



## Progressor (2017 Augusztus 7)

Warrior Princess írta:


> Nem mondom, elég furcsa hozzászólás.
> 
> A Föld nem szabályos gömb, hanem geoid alakú, így a Föld méreteiből a PI szám nem határozható meg. A PI irracionális szám, ami tökéletesen ismert és bármennyi tizedesjegyig meghatározható különféle rekurzív formulákból. A PI fontos szám, de nincs benne minden egyenletben és nem ad értelmet sem a tér, sem az idő meghatározásának.  A valóságban nincsen sem tér, sem idő, hanem csak ezek együtt, egy új minőségben, amit nem eléggé szerencsésen téridőnek neveznek. A matematika egy speciális tudomány. Nyugodtan mondhatjuk azt, hogy a matematika egy formális rendszer, ami formális nyelvből, következtetési szabályokból és néhány axiómából áll, ahol az axiómák csak a formális nyelv kiválasztott formulái. Ilyen értelemben egy matematikai elmélet nem szól semmiről, a nyelv szimbólumainak nincs olyan értelmű jelentése, hogy valami valóságban létezőre utalnának. A Pitagorasz-tétel sem azért igaz, mert egyezik a fizikai valósággal, hanem azért, mert következik az euklideszi axiómákból. Az is érdekes, hogy a matematikában általában véve értelmetlen az igazság fogalma. Akkor értelmes, ha megadjuk, hogy melyik axióma-rendszerben igaz az állításunk. A matematika tehát nem alkalmazható a valóságra. Érdekes, nemde? Azért van megoldás erre is. A világot fizikai elméletek magyarázzák - próbálják -, s ezek két részből állnak. Egy formális rendszerből, amelyet a matematikából veszünk és ehhez rendszerhez kapcsoljuk a méréseken, kísérleteken alapuló empirikus rendszert.
> Az időutazás témája a fizika része és a jelenlegi ismereteink szerint nem lehetséges a múltba utazni. A teleportáció már lehetséges folyamat és elemi részek esetében folynak ilyen kísérletek.
> ...



Köszönöm írásod, igazad lehet nagyon is, ha az ember túl sok mindenben ismeretséggel van és már teljesen össze köti a dolgokat, írtó nagy hülyeséget tud kreálni!!!
Köszönöm hogy ráláttál erre, a jövőben igyekszem, Reálisabban Szelektálni a dolgokat!!!


----------



## flexter (2018 Szeptember 26)

Warrior Princess írta:


> Nem mondom, elég furcsa hozzászólás.
> 
> A Föld nem szabályos gömb, hanem geoid alakú, így a Föld méreteiből a PI szám nem határozható meg. A PI irracionális szám, ami tökéletesen ismert és bármennyi tizedesjegyig meghatározható különféle rekurzív formulákból. A PI fontos szám, de nincs benne minden egyenletben és nem ad értelmet sem a tér, sem az idő meghatározásának.  A valóságban nincsen sem tér, sem idő, hanem csak ezek együtt, egy új minőségben, amit nem eléggé szerencsésen téridőnek neveznek. A matematika egy speciális tudomány. Nyugodtan mondhatjuk azt, hogy a matematika egy formális rendszer, ami formális nyelvből, következtetési szabályokból és néhány axiómából áll, ahol az axiómák csak a formális nyelv kiválasztott formulái. Ilyen értelemben egy matematikai elmélet nem szól semmiről, a nyelv szimbólumainak nincs olyan értelmű jelentése, hogy valami valóságban létezőre utalnának. A Pitagorasz-tétel sem azért igaz, mert egyezik a fizikai valósággal, hanem azért, mert következik az euklideszi axiómákból. Az is érdekes, hogy a matematikában általában véve értelmetlen az igazság fogalma. Akkor értelmes, ha megadjuk, hogy melyik axióma-rendszerben igaz az állításunk. A matematika tehát nem alkalmazható a valóságra. Érdekes, nemde? Azért van megoldás erre is. A világot fizikai elméletek magyarázzák - próbálják -, s ezek két részből állnak. Egy formális rendszerből, amelyet a matematikából veszünk és ehhez rendszerhez kapcsoljuk a méréseken, kísérleteken alapuló empirikus rendszert.
> Az időutazás témája a fizika része és a jelenlegi ismereteink szerint nem lehetséges a múltba utazni. A teleportáció már lehetséges folyamat és elemi részek esetében folynak ilyen kísérletek.
> ...


Euklidesz honnan származtatja a szakaszt?


----------



## Csillagözön (2018 Szeptember 26)

nivocontroll írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Gyakran foglalkoztat néhány kérdés, amire a tudománytól még nem kaptam választ:
> 
> 3. Mielőtt megszülettem, azelőtt is volt világegyetem? A halálommal, a világegyetemnek is vége lesz?




https://canadahun.com/blogbejegyzes/a-születés.11230/​


----------

